# Timing cover removal



## safehandle (Sep 23, 2018)

do you need to grind down the guide pins on the timing cover to get it off? I have everything removed that’s needed but I can’t pry the cover off no matter how hard I try? I’m worried if I pry any harder I’ll break it. The only thing that looks like it’s holding the cover on is these 2 pins at the bottom. Can anyone shed some light on this? This is on a ga16i engine btw


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You don't have to grind down the locator pins. Without being able to see your engine in person, it makes it difficult to say what's going on. A common thing that happens is that people miss the bolt at the top of the cover that is sorta hidden from view and end up breaking the timing cover when they try to force it off. There are four 6Mx1.0 bolts that screw straight down into the top of the cover; it's the one that is furthest to the left, just above the tensioner, if you are looking at the cover head-on. Also, if you remove the spacer that slides on over the crank and drives the oil pump in the cover, it'll help a little. I used to pop the crank seal out and pull the spacer out with a magnet.


----------



## safehandle (Sep 23, 2018)

Thanks for the response, I figured it out, I was missing the bolt hiding under the water pump. Got it off no problem.


----------

